# Viper Car Starter issues



## lmziembo (Jan 1, 2010)

Installed a Viper remote starter on Tuesday. Worked until Thursday, when the car wouldn't start. Battery was dead. Replaced battery on Friday. Car started fine. Friday night car was dead and won't start again. Battery is fine. Anyone have any suggestions? Car was fine until remote starter was installed.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lmziembo said:


> Installed a Viper remote starter on Tuesday. Worked until Thursday, when the car wouldn't start. Battery was dead. Replaced battery on Friday. Car started fine. Friday night car was dead and won't start again. Battery is fine. Anyone have any suggestions? Car was fine until remote starter was installed.


 Why are you blaming the remote starter for a dead battery? How old is the battery, what year is the car?


----------



## lmziembo (Jan 1, 2010)

The car was just gone through by the dealership when it was bought. Everything checked out. That was 2 months ago. Problem has been solved. Faulty module in the car starter, so ya, I do blame the car starter. It has been replaced by the installer.


----------

